# Pokemon speculations...



## Irako of the Desert (Jun 6, 2011)

I was trying to rationalize why Absols are said to always appear before disasters so that I could write a short fanfic about somebody who researched them for some paper (Not whosisname in the one anime episode that was about Absols, though the character was going to use his paper for reference).

What I finally came up with is that Absols can sense vibrations with their black horn in a manner similar to how Espeons sense air currents with their fur. The horn magnifies these vibrations, which in turn tells them that a natural disaster is coming and where it will strike. Being generally compassionate Pokemon, they try to warn those who might be hurt by the natural disasters, but were misunderstood by humans. This led to them being seen as causing the disasters. People tried to attack them/kill them, thinking that doing so would prevent the disasters from happening. The Absols decide that warning those who might be hurt is more dangerous than the disaster and hid in hard-to-reach areas, such as mountains.

The other thing that I thought about the Absols being able to sense vibrations is that the vibrating of their horn is annoying and drives them to find ways to stop it. But I couldn't make that work out logically, because how does appearing to people or Pokemon to warn them of impending doom stop those vibrations?

Anyway, the point of this thread is to share speculations about why your favorite Pokemon do the things they do.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 7, 2011)

As far as the Absol thdory goes, I personally believe that Absols can sense the future (hence their ability to learn Future Sight, Detect, Me First, etc.). 

Will list some later, phone battery is dying.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 7, 2011)

~ Foongus and Amoongus will sometimes pair up to form a more convincing Pokéball. Those that pair up generally end up as friends/mates for life.

~ Breeders have yet to create an incubator more efficient than a pokémon with Flame Body or Magma Armor.

~ There is a heatran in every volcano/chain of volcanoes, and a manaphy for every sea.

~ Pokémon that evolve with AncientPower are ones that used to not have a preevolution in the distant past i.e. tangela, yanma, and piloswine used to not exist, and swinub simply evolved into mamoswine.

~ At one point in the distant past, Dialga was threatened and so a GIANT ARMY OF INFINITE CELEBI FROM ACROSS TIME came to defend it. Also, Celebi was given as a seed to Dialga by the Shaymin.


----------



## Irako of the Desert (Jun 7, 2011)

RespectTheBlade said:


> As far as the Absol thdory goes, I personally believe that Absols can sense the future (hence their ability to learn Future Sight, Detect, Me First, etc.).
> 
> Will list some later, phone battery is dying.


Perhaps. Again, I think it's similar to Espeon that way.



Blastoise Fortooate said:


> ~ Foongus and Amoongus will sometimes pair up to form a more convincing Pokéball. Those that pair up generally end up as friends/mates for life.
> 
> ~ Breeders have yet to create an incubator more efficient than a pokémon with Flame Body or Magma Armor.
> 
> ...


I like these speculations. Especially the bit about Celebi being given as a seed to Dialga by Shaymin. I'm curious as to why the Shaymin would do that, though. More thoughts?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 7, 2011)

Ditto are all secretly vaporized Mews.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 7, 2011)

Irako of the Desert said:


> I like these speculations. Especially the bit about Celebi being given   as a seed to Dialga by Shaymin. I'm curious as to why the Shaymin would   do that, though. More thoughts?


Well, in a story that I am/have written, the time period is such that all of the higher-up Legendaries (Palkia, Kyogre, etc.) have fallen into a deep sleep. The leader of the Shaymin, in conjunction with the three Sinnoh fairies, foresaw the possibility that someone would attack Dialga and gave him the seed of Celebi as a precaution.

Ooh, and another one! The reason that humans can take a Hyper Beam and be surprisingly uninjured is because they lack any elemental energy. The interaction between the natural elemental energy in pokémon is what causes most of an attack's damage; thus, Water Gun doing more damage to other pokémon than is entirely plausible, and Thunder not immediately killing Team Rocket. It also thoroughly explains the more odd type disadvantages and advantages, why Flying is resistant to Grass and whatnot.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are the more I have.

- Latias and Latios travel in herds. One of each is chosen every few hundred years to distract other trainers from searching for the herd. They appear so rarely that it is led to believe they are unique. The rest reside on an island far away from humans, and remain invisible when they need to venture near them.

-When a Nincada evolves it turns into a Shedinja for a split second, and then a Ninjask emerges from the hole in a Shedinja's back. The Shedinja was once the same being as the Ninjask, so they know the same moves from the time of evolution. The reason a Poke Ball is needed is because the spirit of the Shedinja is too weak to penetrate any other type of ball. It is also too weak to be sent to a PC, so it cannot be transmitted to one.

- A Duskull is nothing more than a Will-O-Wisp. A spirit of a dead pokemon, usually a fire type, will be spawned as a Will-O-Wisp if its fire burned bright enough when it was alive. The Will-O-Wisps can inhabit a special kind of fabric, called a Reaper's Cloth. When they do, they become a Duskull. When a Duskull evolves, the Reaper's Cloth expands, allowing for a Duskull to become larger. The single Will-O-Wisp still remains inside. Now, to evolve in a Dusknoir, another Reaper's Cloth is needed. The reason is because the space inside a Dusknoir is nearly infinite, and a second cloth is needed to retain enough space. The electrical impulses of trading fuse the Cloth to a Dusclops, allowing it to evolve. 

- A Reaper Cloth is an exceptionally rare item. It is created when rips in the fabric of space cause extra matter to be cast out of the Time-Space Continuum. The matter solidifies, and spreads to be paper-thin. They are usually found around areas of space distortion, such as The Distortion World. The etheral wings of a Giratina's Altered Forme shed feathers that are similar in their properties to a Reaper's Cloth. This is why one is found when one enter's Giratina's Room.

There's probably more, just can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 7, 2011)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Ooh, and another one! The reason that humans can take a Hyper Beam and be surprisingly uninjured is because they lack any elemental energy. The interaction between the natural elemental energy in pokémon is what causes most of an attack's damage; thus, Water Gun doing more damage to other pokémon than is entirely plausible, and Thunder not immediately killing Team Rocket. It also thoroughly explains the more odd type disadvantages and advantages, why Flying is resistant to Grass and whatnot.


Expanding on this: The types are not based around the weaknessess or resistances, but by the assosiation with how they manifest: i.e. the Fire-type was classified by the closely-related attributes between the elemental types and the energy, the Steel-type being unusually hard and metallic, ect.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a bit strange that some of the leaves in Bellossom's skirt are yellow. If a Bellossom with yellow leaves appeared in the anime, its appearance was explained by it being old or ill and Bellossom normally had all-green skirts, I would understand. So, I came up with what might be an explanation:
Bellossom looks very different from Gloom. That's probably because it's not a Poison-type anymore. It also has two flowers, and they are smaller. Unlike Gloom and Vileplume, which have to attract prey with their nectar and eat it, it can photosyntethise. So it's green, loves sunlight and is a pure Grass-type. But what about the flowers? They are probably a result of Gloom's flower splitting into two somehow, which means that they are very small Rafflesias. Those things are parasitic, poisonous and used to the darkness of a jungle. Since they are still connected to a type the Pokémon is weak to, they might be hurting it, causing some of its leaves to turn yellow.


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 11, 2011)

If a Salamance is made to feel secure about itself, and loses it's strange dreams of flying, it will instead evolve into a heavily-armored pokémon known as Salascar. These level-headed and humble Pokémon do not like the Prideful Salamance, and they are mortal enemies. However, Salamance's ability to take to the skies makes it exceptionally hard for Salascar to remain hidden, so it lives underground, where it has children-Bagon, who are tired of seeing nothing but tunnel walls all day and wish to be able to fly. Thus, the cycle continues.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 11, 2011)

Dusknoir don't receive signals to bring people to the spirit world. They are Giratina's agents, and if the world is in danger and someone has to save it in a very strange way, they take that person to her world for instructions.

EDIT: Darkrai originally wanted them to serve him, and Dusclops wasn't supposed to evolve. Also, Darkrai might have consulted it with Regigigas, because who else would choose someone like Dusclops for this? Of all Ghost-type Pokémon, Dusclops is the most similar to a Regi.

One more Regi thing: You know you can find a piece of NeverMeltIce in some cold areas. But do you know why it's so hard to find it? Regigigas used up most of it. But that's obvious, because some of Regice's Pokédex entries say it cannot melt. I think it was meant to be a way of making sure it withstands extreme temperatures. Regigigas wanted a trio, and he wanted to give the most fragile one some defensive power. But it's also the reason why Regice has great freezing powers. It's interesting: The other members of the Regi Trio use the power of just being solid, the cause of their high Defense, for offensive purposes. Regice uses the cause of its high Special Defense for offensive purposes.


----------

